# 06 GTO Shifting Question...Help the noob!



## Zulu (Jan 21, 2005)

I just picked up the car a couple days ago, and while I love driving it...it's a b!tch to shift, and almost impossible to downshift into 3rd!

I have to be pretty forceful to get it into gear, but 3rd is the worse.

The car is immaculate and was well taken care of, but it has 56K miles on it, and it is the first domestic tranny I have ever dealt with.

Am I just used to light and easy import trannies?...or is there something wrong or notoriously difficult about the M6 in these cars?

Thanks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It a pretty good tranny but it is for high powered cars and isn't going to shift like a 4 banger import. You may want to change out your tranny fluid with the GM replacement and I'd get an aftermarket shifter like the GMM, MGW or Billet. The stock shifter sucks.


----------

